# Things to learn in Dubai



## Buttercup (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi Folks

As I sit here waiting for my visa (waiting, waiting....), I've decided there's a couple of things that I'd like to learn while I'm in Dubai. 

Learn some Arabic 
Learn how to windsurf - enough so I can enjoy myself and not have to be rescued

Any thoughts, ideas, suggestions you have around them would be much appeciated 


See y'all soon (I hope).


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Crazymazy offered to teach us arabic but between you and me, I ain't holding my breath on that one. Eton Institute of Languages in Knowledge Village also offers Arabic courses, so that might be an option. I'm thinking of getting myself down there as well. My mum just asked me if I know any Arabic words. I don't think she was very impressed when i proudly told her I know 6 words!

I'm not sure about wind surfing but for sure, most of the beach clubs would be offering lessons. Try TimeOut Dubai - they'll probably have some suggestions on there.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 25, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Crazymazy offered to teach us arabic but between you and me, I ain't holding my breath on that one. Eton Institute of Languages in Knowledge Village also offers Arabic courses, so that might be an option. I'm thinking of getting myself down there as well. My mum just asked me if I know any Arabic words. I don't think she was very impressed when i proudly told her I know 6 words!
> 
> I'm not sure about wind surfing but for sure, most of the beach clubs would be offering lessons. Try TimeOut Dubai - they'll probably have some suggestions on there.


Thanks very much!

I know 3 words, so I'm impressed by 6


----------



## 30knots (Sep 30, 2008)

Buttercup said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> [LIST
> [*]Learn how to windsurf - enough so I can enjoy myself and not have to be rescued
> ...


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Crazymazy offered to teach us arabic but between you and me, I ain't holding my breath on that one.


Currently talking to Ammar Shams on a location to teach it. He teaches Islamic Studies here. It's not as straightforward to just book somewhere without a well thought out course structure and that does take a little bit of time to plan and money to book it, pay for teaching materials etc. If you would like to donate anything to the costs I'll give you a break down. 

The model I am looking at is a 12 week 'survival' course based on 1 or 2 hour lessons 1 or 2 times a week. If anyone has a venue that is near DIC that I would use then I can start running the courses pretty much straight away.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Currently talking to Ammar Shams on a location to teach it. He teaches Islamic Studies here. It's not as straightforward to just book somewhere without a well thought out course structure and that does take a little bit of time to plan and money to book it, pay for teaching materials etc. If you would like to donate anything to the costs I'll give you a break down.
> 
> The model I am looking at is a 12 week 'survival' course based on 1 or 2 hour lessons 1 or 2 times a week. If anyone has a venue that is near DIC that I would use then I can start running the courses pretty much straight away.


And how are my supposed to get me Frapuccino to keep my concentration level up if you're looking for such a formal location!!! 

I didn't expect you to be so generous as to foot the entire bill - you gotta ask if you need something!!! Maybe, if you have numbers confirmed, then you can send all of us an invoice!! Plus, I only need to know enough to impress some rich Arab Sheikh and convince him to marry me!


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 25, 2008)

30knots said:


> Buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks
> ...


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 25, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Currently talking to Ammar Shams on a location to teach it. He teaches Islamic Studies here. It's not as straightforward to just book somewhere without a well thought out course structure and that does take a little bit of time to plan and money to book it, pay for teaching materials etc. If you would like to donate anything to the costs I'll give you a break down.
> 
> The model I am looking at is a 12 week 'survival' course based on 1 or 2 hour lessons 1 or 2 times a week. If anyone has a venue that is near DIC that I would use then I can start running the courses pretty much straight away.


Wow, I'm really impressed! I've taught English in the past, so appreciate the work that you're putting in to pull something together from scratch. I probably wouldn't be looking to start anything til after Jan 1st (at this rate, that'll be about when I arrive!), but would love to know the progress of the survival course.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 25, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Plus, I only need to know enough to impress some rich Arab Sheikh and convince him to marry me!


Is there a sign up sheet for that???


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Buttercup said:


> Is there a sign up sheet for that???


Lessons or Sheikhs?

Re, the lessons, ask Crazymazy! Sheikhs are exclusive to me.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 25, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Lessons or Sheikhs?
> 
> Re, the lessons, ask Crazymazy! Sheikhs are exclusive to me.


The sheikhs! I'm sure there are plenty to go around...
Pleeeeezzzze??? I'll be your friend!


(okay, if you didn't used to say things like that as a kid, I probably seem very strange!)


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Buttercup said:


> The sheikhs! I'm sure there are plenty to go around...
> Pleeeeezzzze??? I'll be your friend!
> 
> 
> (okay, if you didn't used to say things like that as a kid, I probably seem very strange!)


Lol! I wanted to marry a white American, with blonde hair, blue eyes and gold teeth!!! That was until I realised that the Sheikhs are richer!!!! 

Tell you what, once I've bagged myself a rich Sheikh, you can have my current boyfriend - won't have much use for him then (thank God he ain't on the forum cause otherwise I could have considered myself dumped )!! I don't mind sharing - just as soon as he gives me the credit card, the house, the car....


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry, girls, I've kidnapped all the rich (and handsome!) sheiks.....they're currently hidden away from all the gold diggers......ahem......tee hee


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Sorry, girls, I've kidnapped all the rich (and handsome!) sheiks.....they're currently hidden away from all the gold diggers......ahem......tee hee


I am deeply offended ; I ain't no gold digger!  I just want the credit card, the car and all his worldly possessions!!  In return, he can have all the women he wants!! See, I ain't even fussy - I would be the perfect wife!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes, Maz, I can see where you're coming from........I MAY re-consider and let you have one of my Sheiks......I'm a reasonable gold digger! LMAO


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 25, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Lol! I wanted to marry a white American, with blonde hair, blue eyes and gold teeth!!! That was until I realised that the Sheikhs are richer!!!!
> 
> Tell you what, once I've bagged myself a rich Sheikh, you can have my current boyfriend - won't have much use for him then (thank God he ain't on the forum cause otherwise I could have considered myself dumped )!! I don't mind sharing - just as soon as he gives me the credit card, the house, the car....


I gotta know...gold teeth??? 

Nothing like someone else's house, credit card and car


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 25, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Sorry, girls, I've kidnapped all the rich (and handsome!) sheiks.....they're currently hidden away from all the gold diggers......ahem......tee hee


Gosh, that must be hard work for you. Why don't I drop by and help...ummm....keep them hidden


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Buttercup said:


> Gosh, that must be hard work for you. Why don't I drop by and help...ummm....keep them hidden


Well, as you know, Buttercup, men can have some very....ahem....demanding needs....do you have a cookery book?  LOL


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Buttercup said:


> I gotta know...gold teeth???
> 
> Nothing like someone else's house, credit card and car


Not someone else's - mine - what's yours is mine and what's mine is mine! 

Gold teeth - used to hate them so not even sure why I wanted someone with gold teeth. Mind you, if he turned out to be stingy, I might turn dentist in the middle of the night!  My bf actually has 3 gold teeth, so he's ticked one box already! Mind you, first time I saw him, I hated him on sight cause of those same gold teeth!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Well, as you know, Buttercup, men can have some very....ahem....demanding needs....do you have a cookery book?  LOL


Cookery!!! Did you say cookery!! Think I might have a problem there or maybe I could just use the credit card to order some food, empty it in a pan and hey, look what I cooked!!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Cookery!!! Did you say cookery!! Think I might have a problem there or maybe I could just use the credit card to order some food, empty it in a pan and hey, look what I cooked!!



I was thinking of something else but this is a good, clean, wholesome site! 

As for the cookery side, I guess I'll have to teach you............*sigh*....a woman's work is NEVER done.....


----------



## 30knots (Sep 30, 2008)

Buttercup said:


> 30knots said:
> 
> 
> > 15 - 20 may be a wee bit too ambitious for me at this stage...I've mastered the uphaul, but only because I spend as much time with the sail in the water as I do with it out of it. I reckon it'd be really cool to be able to do things like...turn around...go in more than one direction...things like that
> ...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I was thinking of something else but this is a good, clean, wholesome site!
> 
> As for the cookery side, I guess I'll have to teach you............*sigh*....a woman's work is NEVER done.....


Hee hee!!! I refuse to think along those lines - I might lose my fake halo!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Hee hee!!! I refuse to think along those lines - I might lose my fake halo!


I never owned one.....


----------



## KayPee (Oct 24, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> And how are my supposed to get me Frapuccino to keep my concentration level up if you're looking for such a formal location!!!
> 
> I didn't expect you to be so generous as to foot the entire bill - you gotta ask if you need something!!! Maybe, if you have numbers confirmed, then you can send all of us an invoice!! Plus, I only need to know enough to impress some rich Arab Sheikh and convince him to marry me!




haha let me know if the sheikh has a sister... or whoever,...

Do want to learn arabic though for the above reason and others doesn't look to be easy I definatly don't have an aptitude for languages so its going to be hard one, I can mimic the accent or so i think.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 25, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Well, as you know, Buttercup, men can have some very....ahem....demanding needs....do you have a cookery book?  LOL


*packs cookery book in suitcase*

Yes! Do I need to know what to do with it, or will the book suffice?


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 25, 2008)

30knots said:


> Buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > I know exactly what you mean. But now there's a new conception of boards. They are much larger than they used to be and less wobbly. This allows you to stay more on board than in water
> ...


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Buttercup said:


> *packs cookery book in suitcase*
> 
> Yes! Do I need to know what to do with it, or will the book suffice?


Don't you know how to open a book?


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 25, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Don't you know how to open a book?


I do....not that you can tell by looking...I can even close books too. 

If opening and closing books is all that's required, I'm in great shape


----------

